# Winter Themed IG, Ally Detachment to start with.



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So I have a Valkyrie with Vendetta bits on the way, a 'counts as' Lord Commissar, and a 'counts as' Vet squad also on the way. This is the start of my IG army, to begin with it will just be a Ally Detachment for my SW. The Valkyrie is here and later today I am going to start on it. My plans are to take my time with these models and make them pretty  

I plan to paint the cockpit and the rear door gunner area of the Valkyrie. Right now I am debating what colors to paint the crew. The general troops of the army will be in white camo to represent the fact they are from a snow based planet. I am debating between giving the crew white flight suits or a dark grey/black. From what I have seen flight suits in real life tend to be a solid color, so I will avoid the camo pattern on the crew.

Pictures will be appended to this as I get started, plan for today is to get the cockpit and rear area off the sprues, cleaned up and at least basecoated today.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So this is what I have so far for the Vendetta. I have decided to forgo doing a snow camo and just do 'snow' colors so I can then cover the thing with runes and other things.









The Cadian HWT and the Mantic Hq model I have also.








The Mantic Veteran box, it is a plastic box sorta like a old VHS rental box. Kinda pricy for packing but hey that's their choice.









One of my daughter's GK next to the model for reference. Overall I think the Mantic models are spiffy looking but they are a bit too static and on the smaller size. Probably actual 28mm models and not 'heroic 28mm' I will try a few other model makers out just for the hell of it but in the long run will end up with a mostly GW army.

That is what I have so far, will continue to add updates as I get some real progress.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So letting the wash dry on my 'counts as Lord Commisar' but here is what he looks like so far. Will have to finish him off later in the week when I get back from being out of town.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Freehand Tree of Life on the rear Vendetta door. Need to fill in the insides of the ridges instead of just having it on the surface, also need to redo the roots to make them more like the limbs.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice so far

The vets look a bit like skinny stormtroopers : )

I like the inside of the valkyrie


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ahh your also using Mantic for IG? Good Man! The Valk looks good!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I like the Mantic models, probably won't do a full army of them but at least a few units will be them.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I like the mantic figures, they might make good -cheap- acolytes for my Inquisitors


----------

